# color question



## LEK (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi! New to the forum, used to have a couple shepherds, and hope to have some in the near future. I have a question on color. When I was young, my father was involved with the police dept. One of the officers had a german shepherd police dog. The reason I remember this dog so well is the color. He was pure silver, not a silver sable. No black masking or saddle. Pure sterling silver, with vary slight variations, just enough to notice when he moved but not to indicate any typical shepherd markings Yes, he was purebred and had papers. But to this day, I have not seen another dog like him. And I was too young to think about noting his information. The officer who owned him is long gone and his son has no idea. This was not a blue either. I am stumped. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I do not believe you will find what you are asking about.... sorry.. There are silver labs bot not purebred GSD's that are solid silver.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

My only thought would be a black that carried the dilute gene (creating "blue") but it being so diluted that it looked silver (blue is more of a steel grey, anyway.) Or a very very light fawn color.

Regardless, blue/silver/whatever is not within standard, so you won't find a good ethical breeder breeding for that color.


----------

